
Wait – what is 'fracking'? - dungerdunger
http://www.csmonitor.com/Environment/2013/0228/Do-you-know-your-energy-vocabulary/peakoil
======
lutusp
One question has been left off the quiz:

"The purpose of this quiz is to:

1\. Expose the visitor to as many advertisements as possible, by showing only
one question per page: ⌧

Choose one answer from the above list."

